# What's your best compliment you've received?



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

What's the best compliment you have received regarding your lawn?

Mine? Many people walk in our neighborhood. The best compliment I've received is (from a walker), "Thank you for sharing your lawn/landscape with us?" That felt pretty good.

A lady from two streets over just pulled into my driveway as I was sitting on the front porch. She brought me some plant cuttings she thought I might enjoy since she knew I enjoyed plants. That was pretty cool.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

You've really received great compliments. I've only heard. 'your yard looks good' or.. 'you're killing me' (good thing, for you baby boomers)... or 'you're making us want to spend more time on our yard'

:thumbup: keep it up


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Neighbor: Your yard looks great!

Me: No it doesn't I hate it. I'm going to kill it next year.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Previous owner came over and said "the hydrangeas never looked this good". Also, the wife said "we have the best lawn in the neighborhood". I'll take it.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have had a bunch of people stop and complement. But the best, had a neighbor walk by while I was out the other day and tell me she was at a little league game and over heard a couple of guys talking about how awesome a lawn was on the other side of town. Our town is really small, the other side would be down the street in most neighborhoods haha. She asked them if they were talking about a house in our neighborhood and they said yeah, 3rd house on the left. Thought that was pretty cool since the ballpark is not in our neighborhood and they don't live in our neighborhood.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I get many people stopping to tell me how nice the yard looks, which is awesome. I love the question I often get, "what kind of grass is that", lol.

I think the best, and most annoying/weird, is this guy and his wife who love my grass and like to walk barefoot through my yard on their evening stroll. :shock:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

In the past I would be offended when I heard this, but I now take it as the highest of compliment...

Is that AstroTurf?

#yesitis


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

:lol: @Redtenchu


----------



## 501Guy (May 11, 2018)

&#127932;" 'One of these things (lawns) is not like the others.' "&#127932;


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Lots of "Is that real?" or "What kind of grass is that?". The best by far are the compliments from the neighborhood kids and teens.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Waiting to hear from @Ware on this one.

My neighbor and I are currently in an unspoken competition.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Both neighbors on each side told me how nice the lawn look compared to the previous owners. They said that they can really tell that my wife and I are outdoor people and that we really care for our property.


----------



## Owens_Geo (Jun 24, 2018)

Leaving a small party., on the way out ..
Friends wife. ." your lawn looks so good I thought it was fake"

Me: thanks!

Got closer to the car, overheard : " he plants northern grass, not southern grass..like most people, you know, like , St Augustine "

Location: South Louisiana 
Grass type: Geo Zoysia

Smiled all the way home.


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Early spring, a neighbor from the opposite side of our division knocked on my door to specifically compliment my yard. "I just wanted to tell you, you have the nicest yard in the sub-division." Mine was the only one greening up and it was pretty much weed free. While all others was brown and full of weeds.

Currently, there are new neighbors moving in across from me. Yesterday, while cutting with my "manual reel mower" the new homeowner Dad, stop me to check out my mower. "Hey, you got a really nice lawn", followed by some friendly chit-chat. He happens to appreciate lawns...from Indiana KBG owner, helping is son move in.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Got another one today. I was out watering some containers when a lady pulled up in her car and rolled her window down. She told me she enjoys driving by my house every day and said that my yard was Southern Living worthy. In the south that's a huge compliment !


----------



## thillis (May 30, 2018)

I have not received this compliment but my goal is "Your yard makes me want to roll around naked on it"


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

When I was doing my first Lawn level this year and had just scalped it, a couple who walks their dog together every evening stopped, and the wife asked "What amazing thing are you doing to your yard now?" It looked terrible after the scalp, so I explained briefly, and she said "I knew it would be something cool!" Less than two weeks later they stopped again and she said "I knew it would look great again, just didn't know it would that quick!"


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

thillis said:


> I have not received this compliment but my goal is "Your yard makes me want to roll around naked on it"


Don't we all do this already? :roll:


----------



## dsbuckle (Mar 6, 2018)

daganh62 said:


> My neighbor and I are currently in an unspoken competition.


Same here, whats funny is I will go out and do my yard work, and seems like every time i finish and am in the house making a glass of water, I look out the window and the neighbors are out doing the same things I was doing (mowing, fertilizing, etc.).

Now if I could just convince them to use FEature, or FAS, or even PGR on their lawns.... I think they all think they are going to screw theirs up! :lol:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I've caught people on my ring door bell taking their shoes/sandals off and rubbing their feet on the grass.

Folks across the street apologized when doing a lawn renovation that they'd get back up to speed and told me this house has never looked better.

I bought a foreclosure that the yard was a complete after thought of overgrown awful.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

"Why did you scalp your yard, it was the best lawn on the street."


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

thillis said:


> I have not received this compliment but my goal is "Your yard makes me want to roll around naked on it"


That's why I'm bumping up my lawn care routine. I'm hoping my wife says that to me.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

My wife's childhood friend came over to visit last week, and I hadn't cut the yard that day, and the back yard was quite a bit tall. Thankfully, I had put PGR on it a few days prior, so it wasn't completely out of hand. My wife told me that when she went out to the car to greet her friend and her daughters that they were "oohing" and "ahhing" over the flowers that were in partial-tilt (they needed to be cut back). They were saying, "It looks like carpet! Can we walk on it Mrs. K0rn?"

She told me that they were walking around in the back yard, and said they loved the way it felt under their feet. Apparently, they have a yard full of weeds and haven't seen a thick lawn in years. Crazy thing is that the back yard is my mutt yard.


----------



## WolfmanC18 (Mar 20, 2018)

I usually get something like, "your yard looks great" or "you're making the rest of us look bad".

My neighbors 4 year old asked me the other day "why do you have 3 lawnmowers?".


----------



## Krooz (Feb 20, 2018)

Came home one evening and the neighbor had placed a golf ball in my lawn, lol


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Krooz said:


> Came home one evening and the neighbor had placed a golf ball in my lawn, lol


That's pretty funny!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a great thread. Living in the north, it is rare to see a reel cut lawn. I thought the bare foot walking was odd, but it seems that you all (y'all?) had similar experiences.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

@Ware let's move this to the general forum! Why do you warm guys get to have all the fun!

The best compliment that was actually a compliment was from a turf science grad who said he really appreciates a well maintained KBG lawn.

BUT, I get the most pleasure out of helping my friends and neighbors who ask for advise on how to improve their lawns.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My wife said she saw a car slow rolling past our house as she arrived home yesterday, so she made sure to get a look at the tag and said it was one of these:








She said they turned around at the next street and slow rolled by again, but this time rolled the window down and took some pictures with their phone. :lol:

Beyond that, I've pretty much heard it all. If I had a dollar for every time someone stopped and mentioned bringing their putter over I would be wealthy. If I had another dollar for every time I explained that putting greens are mowed much shorter than my lawn I would be a candidate for early retirement. 

My favorites are the ones who don't care what I'm doing - they stop and wait patiently for me to finish a pass and come talk to them. I love to talk lawns. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Ware let's move this to the general forum! Why do you warm guys get to have all the fun!
> 
> The best compliment that was actually a compliment was from a turf science grad who said he really appreciates a well maintained KBG lawn.
> 
> BUT, I get the most pleasure out of helping my friends and neighbors who ask for advise on how to improve their lawns.


Done! :thumbup:


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

The neighborhood refers to us as "The golf course"


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Some of my favorites:

"Someone spent a lot of money putting in this nice sod...Oh really. I thought this was sod. It is so thick. You grew this? You do this for a living?"

And

"I want to take some to show my wife"


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Had a guy walk his dog past my house while I was mowing and almost done. Yelled "looks nice..". 
Felt good. But being my own worst critic wanted to show him my quack grass, thin spots, Poa annua, and suffocating thatch. :lol:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Killsocket :lol: 
Sounds very familiar. I can relate.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Your lawn looks like milorganite.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Had a neighbor cross a busy street to tell me she was very appreciative of my lawn car efforts this year. I was just out spraying clover, but since we live in a generally low income area, lawn care is not high on many people's list.

My lawn is still a mess campare to most of you guys, but it's better than it was, and getting better every month.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Your lawn looks like milorganite.


 :lol:


----------

